# Toro 37775 v Ariens 920021 v Craftsman 305cc



## cdnbacon (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello all, thanks in advance for your help and any advice you have.

Considering 24"
- Toro 37775 208cc B&S - $1098
- Ariens 920021 208cc B&S - $1102-$1198
- Craftsman 305cc B&S - $999

The Ariens 920021 is well-rated in several places. I haven't found any reviews for the Toro, but understand it is a good brand. Was leaning towards the Toro because of the ergonomics.

However, the Craftsman is the wildcard. The model appears only on the Canadian website, and I can't find any reviews for it. While I'm attracted to the larger engine, I understand that Craftsman generally isn't as reliable as the other two brands?? It's also somewhat heavier (25 lbs) than the other two.

Here are links to the above 

Toro - TORO | Power Max 724 OE 24 inch. Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower | Home Depot Canada

Ariens - Ariens | Ariens Compact 24 Electric Start 24 Inch Two Stage Gas Snow Thrower | Home Depot Canada

Craftsman - CRAFTSMAN®/MD 24'' 305cc Dual Stage Snow Thrower - Sears | Sears Canada

Thanks again for any help

Steve


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

of the three I would buy none of them and craftsman snowblowers wouldn't even be on my list


----------



## cdnbacon (Oct 30, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> of the three I would buy none of them and craftsman snowblowers wouldn't even be on my list


Hi William,

Thanks for the input. 

May I ask why you wouldn't buy them? The quality of the machine(s), or simply because they not large enough for your needs?

And the Craftsman - quality issues?

I've got a 2-car driveway, maybe 40' long.

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

craftsman quality has really dropped
while the toro 826 is too wide I would rather have the extra hp
not sure of the size of the ariens but I would like to have 8hp or more


----------



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

This was my first snowblower purchase, but I have spent time looking around and saved $250 over HD on the Toro.

I live in GTA and purchased 724OE 37775 from local outdoor equipment Toro dealer Ashot's, assembled, and ready to go for $849+tax about a 1.5 months ago. Home Depot is charging MSRP. You could buy 826OE 37772 (extra 1HP or 2.5ft/lb.) with 250cc Briggs for $949 from Hobden's , visit you local small engine Toro dealer/service center instead. Hobden Small Engines is one of your local Toro service center in the Kitchener/Cambridge area.

TORO - Lawn & Snow - Hobden's Small Engines

If you choose to go with Ariens Compact24, the same applies go to the local Ariens dealer. I noticed at first glance both Ariens Compact 24s look ther same in HDepot and Ariens dealer, but upon closer inspection I noticed that costs has been cut to offer a slightly better pricing point to the big box store.The same Compact 24 for example in HD will have lower quality tires without much threat on it. Same model at the dealer will have heavy duty tires.

I personally like the Toro uniframe design quick chute joystick control, Briggs motor and lower $849 price over Ariens. It is somewhat easier to handle machine, not as heavy as Ariens so I went with Toro. Compact 24 is a very nice machine, no doubt. Last year Compacts had Briggs 205cc engine, but in 2015 most Ariens ship with Ariens AX (LCT engine). My driveway is only 2.5 wide and about 2 cars long+sidewalk I didnt think I needed a bigger machine.

Btw, I wouldnt spend 1k on Craftsman. It is basically MTD painted in black or red and sold in Sears.
Service and parts availability is another consideration. Believe it or not, if I need a shear pin or a belt in the future, my local dealer is open all night during the snow storms. What about Sears?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

What Netbist said, though I'm Ariens biased but I would probably go with Toro as their chute control joystick is a joy to use, as for the Compact I don't have much experience with that model line. Just my opinion and good luck and let us know your decision.


----------

